# a couple questions



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok after christmas my lfs is having a big sale for a 38 gal it is 49.99 and for a 65 its around 79.99 (canadian) im thinking of getting on of the 2....if i get the 65 i am gunna make it saltwater and make it a fish only (with live rock) with SW predators...how much does live rock cost per pound (in cnd $) ? ? ? and what fish would u guys and gals suggest ? ? ?

thanks


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Go for the 65, the 38 would be ok, but i'm my opinion, with saltwater, bigger is always better. I have no idea how much live rock is in canada, around me, (midwestern Us) live rock is normally 6-12 dollars a pound.
Fish wise, you could always start with damsels, they're hardy, will get agressive as they grow, and are cheap. Many puffers and triggers are hardy too, but in my opinion, they're to expensive for a new tank. although live rock adds biological filtration, many predatory marine fish may eat the beautiful growths of coral/polyps/feather dusters that might spring up on your expensive live rock. bleached white coral(to keep yor ph up) or other fake decorations might be a cheaper alternative to hiding spots/tank decor for predatory marine fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Go for the 65, the 38 would be ok, but i'm my opinion, with saltwater, bigger is always better. I have no idea how much live rock is in canada, around me, (midwestern Us) live rock is normally 6-12 dollars a pound.
> Fish wise, you could always start with damsels, they're hardy, will get agressive as they grow, and are cheap. Many puffers and triggers are hardy too, but in my opinion, they're to expensive for a new tank. although live rock adds biological filtration, many predatory marine fish may eat the beautiful growths of coral/polyps/feather dusters that might spring up on your expensive live rock. bleached white coral(to keep yor ph up) or other fake decorations might be a cheaper alternative to hiding spots/tank decor for predatory marine fish.










well said..tanks like that are called fowlr-(fish only with live rock)also there different varieties of live rock..so if you plan on going that direction research the different kinds..there priced differently..


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

okj thanks for the replies







do you guys think a trigger a puffer and a small species of lionfish would be ok in a 65 ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> okj thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...










they will get way to large forthat tank


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

hmm ok thanks do u guys have any suggestions on predatory fish for that tank ?

oh and is there any species of trigger that will fit in there ?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah man in a 65 G tank you don't have many options. If I was you I would Get a Small puffer and a Picasso Trigger. It is the smallest of the triggers and could live in your tank for life. Also get live rock, It's great for the tank and will provide some free food for you trigger and your puffer. And to cycle you tank use the Damsels OR go cheap and get mollies. Either or, Get your rock and shitty fish in you tank for awhile before you put the trigger and the puffer in.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks and is it possible to get like 30 pounds of live rock and 30 pounds of normal rock and mix them together i head once that after a while the normal rock turns into live rock is that true ?
oh and what about a dwarf lionfish ?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i need help here guys


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> thanks and is it possible to get like 30 pounds of live rock and 30 pounds of normal rock and mix them together i head once that after a while the normal rock turns into live rock is that true ?
> oh and what about a dwarf lionfish ?


 You can mix live rock and other rock, in my tank I mixed live rock and lace rock(which is know to bring up ph) I've had minor colonization of polyps on it.
Even dwarf lionfish get like 8 inches, he'd be ok in there (he might eat damsels if you chose to get small ones and add a med/large (dwarf) lion before they get a chance to grow, lions can open their mouth's suprisingly wide. I think a 38 would be too crowded with a dwarf lion, a picasso (who can reach 10 inches) and a puffer (plus damsels if you chose to start with/and keep them. A 65 might be ok, if you offer execellent filtration, frequent water changes (at least once a month, especially if you feed feeder fish) and lots of hiding spots


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

if i was gonna get all those fish of course i would kepth them in a 65 i wouldnt even dream of putting them in a 38 gallon aquarium...but thanks for the help do u have any info on caring for those fish ?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

oh and do u HAVE to have live rock in a FOWLR tank ? ? ?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't have personal experience with any of the fish (except damsels) but here's some tidbits of information straight from one of my favorite sights for information on marine fish/inverrts/coral (peteducation.com)
picasso triggerfish (also called humuhumu trigger: A 75 gallon or larger aquarium with rocks and caves provides a good habitat. It will rearrange the landscaping and rocks. It vocalizes using a "grunting" sound.The Picasso Triggerfish requires meaty foods such as whole shrimp, krill, squid, clams, and small fish.
dwarf lionfish:A 30 gallon or larger aquarium with numerous hiding places is suitable. It will hide while acclimating to its new environment. The top spines are venomous, causing reactions similar to a bee sting.The Dwarf Lionfish diet consists of meaty foods such as live shrimp (including ornamental shrimp), live fish, and sometimes, crustacean flesh.
and there's different puffers you can go with, Valentini puffers only get like 4 inches ( which could end up the cause of problems as your other fish grow 7-10 inches) Another puffer i've seen in stores is called the blue line puffer and gets 4 inches too. I can't think of any other small puffers of the top of my head.

and you don't have to have live rock, as previously stated, it's good for the tank, providing biological filtration (benefical bactera living on it consume bad bacteria form fish waste/respiration) hiding places and a natural environment


----------

